# On2 Showing Night of the Living Dead On Web



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.on2.com/

"Watch the full-length movie in Flash 8. In celebration of Halloween, On2 Technologies is proud to present George Romero's classic zombie horror flick, Night of the Living Dead."


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

thats awesome!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's awesome. And it's an old ****ty print of the movie. Kind of reminiscent of the pre-DVD releases.


----------

